# Compiz Ersatz?

## Louisdor

Ahoi Forum!  :Smile: 

Neuerdings bekomme ich, wenn ich ein Update machen will, diese Meldung:

```
!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- dev-python/compizconfig-python-0.8.4-r3::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Jorge Manuel B. S. Vicetto <jmbsvicetto@gentoo.org> (22 Jan 2012)

# Mask compiz for last-rites unless someone steps up

# to maintain it. Removal in 30 days.

- x11-libs/libcompizconfig-0.8.4-r2::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

- x11-wm/compiz-0.8.6-r3::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

- x11-apps/fusion-icon-0.1-r2::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

- x11-apps/ccsm-0.8.4-r1::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

- x11-apps/simple-ccsm-0.8.4-r1::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

- x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-unsupported-0.8.4-r1::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

- x11-wm/compiz-fusion-0.8.6::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

- x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-extra-0.8.6-r1::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

- x11-themes/emerald-themes-0.5.2::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

- x11-libs/compiz-bcop-0.8.4::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

- x11-wm/emerald-0.8.4-r2::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

- x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-main-0.8.6-r1::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.
```

O.K., Ich könnte nun die /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask editieren und die Meldung ist weg.

Doch, was passiert, wenn die 30 Tage rum sind? Habe ich dann irgendwelche Probleme mit Compiz? Oder ist, wenn es installiert ist einfach ok so?

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, wird das nicht weiter durch jemanden (Devs) gepflegt, hat ein paar Bugs und wird es dann nicht mehr geben.

Was macht ihr in so einem Fall? packagae.mask einfach anpassen und alles ist gut? Compiz deinstallieren und drauf verzichten?

Ich würde mich über ein paar Meinungen freuen!

Merci & Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## franzf

Ich verwende es nicht, aber das Problem ist ein generelles: Wenn Software aus dem Tree verschwindet entweder Alternative suchen oder alle benötigten ebuilds in ein lokales Overlay packen und so lange verwenden, wie es keine Probleme gibt. Oder (die beste, wunderbarste, seit es OSS-Software gibt): Du arbeitest dich ein und betreust die Ebuilds!

----------

## Louisdor

Also bedeutet das, dass es die Compiz Ebuilds nur für Gentoo nicht mehr geben wird, Compiz als solches aber weiterhin existiert?

So habe ich es, nach ein bisle hin und her Lesen verstanden.

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Christian99

ja, ebuilds sind immer nur für gentoo (und sabayon glaub ich).

compiz ist schon recht lang auf 0.8.8, es hat nur keiner neue ebuilds dafür gemacht.

einfach nur copy &paste reicht leider nicht, da müssen noch ein bisschen anpassungen gemacht werden.

leider ist meine motivation mich damit mal auseinandersetzen stark zurückgegangen seit ich gemerkt habe,dass die kwin effekte seit ich das letzte mal probiert habe wesentlich besser geworden sind.

----------

